# Dx "retain Tampon"  Please Help!



## MsMaddy (Feb 9, 2009)

The doctor saw one of our patient and he put " RETAIN TAMPON"  for dx.   The doctor note said that the pt thought she had a tampon stuck in her for about a week she could not get it out.  But when the doctor checked her he did not see any tampon in her, she was fine.   So the doctor used Retain Tampon as dx.   Where do I find a DX code for this scenario, since the doctor did not find anything what do I use for DX?  I was thinking just use Vaginal Examination. 


THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE  

MSMADDY


----------



## renee' (Feb 9, 2009)

did the doctor state if the pt had any type of pain?


----------



## heatherwinters (Feb 10, 2009)

*DX*

what about 
 V65.5   Person with feared complaint in whom no diagnosis was made.


----------

